# Help me Choose a paddle Cat



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

I have an aire sabertooth for sale for $2200. Its a great paddlecat but I cannot speak for the other brands. I chose Aire for the durability, warranty, reputation, and it is wider and more stable than others. I have not paddled others but I really love the sabertooth, only selling due to bills. I think RMR is superior to star, and I think Aire is superior to hyside. my 2cp/. you get what you pay for really.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

My grand nephew rows a rmr phatcat with a frame, must say I am impressed with how much he can carry. No idea how good it is as a paddle boat.


----------



## Colgador con Rojo (Dec 21, 2014)

I've paddled 3 of the 4 mentioned and own a Sabertooth. I was all set to buy the Hyside when I got the opportunity to paddle the Tooth. I was sold pretty quick. It is more expensive, but it's well thought out and a bit more roomy. Both the RMR and the Hyside sometimes paddle like a knife fight in a phone booth. The knee pad is awesome. The handles are as well. Neither of the other two have those.

If price is what's keeping you from a Sabertooth then I'd probably go with the Phatcat as it has the larger tubes and is significantly cheaper. That said, I paddled the Hyside through the upper Gauley and it was a blast. 

You're not really going to go wrong with any of them(I have not paddled a slice, but I've seen a lot of them out east). The Sabertooth has some comforts the others don't, but you are going to pay a bit. I personally really enjoyed the hyside and liked how small it rolled as I did hike it into a few rivers, something that wouldn't be as easy with the Phatcat.

Anyways that's my two cents. Have fun with whichever one you chose, paddle cats are a blast!


----------



## SYOTR (Oct 12, 2018)

I own the Hyside Paddlecat and I love it. The tubes are a slightly smaller diameter than the Phatcat or Sabertooth, but that makes paddling easier in my opinion (especially for smaller paddlers). Also, it's worth thinking about whether or not you want a PVC boat and the drawbacks that come with that material versus hypalon (which is what Hyside uses). I don't have a frame for mine, but I've seen others that do and it seems like a good setup.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Phatcat owner,
I like the fat tubes; I row with a frame and the ability to load up like a mini gear boat is awesome. 
Phatcat's got lots of D rings and the removable spray skirt is clutch.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Send your money to TLove @ Airtight Inflatables and sleep easy knowing you've done the right thing.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have an Aire Sabertooth and love it! Super fun, handles great, and a little more room than the others. I've r2'd it, r3'd it, rowed it from the back with 2 paddlers, and rowed with overnight gear. Definitely would recommend it.


----------



## dlukac (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the RMR. I've had it one season. I've paddled the Shredder, and the Hyside. I was actually going to purchase the Hyside but, I couldn't pass up the price on the RMR. That said, I love the oversized tubes of the RMR. The cockpit looks narrower then the other boats but, because the tubes are so big you can lean way out. 

My Paddle Partner refuses to use his Shredder because of my boat. He says it is much faster and nimbler in the water than his. 

Being PVC, it took me a long time to figure out the best way to roll it up. If I used it on a cold day I doubt I would even try to roll it back up.


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought the RMR to use as self-support long trips. Built an 8' frame using standard 1.25" aluminum tubing with speed rail fittings. After some fine tuning to get the weight centered, which is super important on a cat in general and a small cat in particular, it's great. I can carry camping gear for 2, 8 gallons of water, a rocket box, small table, toilet stuff, 50 qt cooler, 50 Qt dry box (pelican case), etc and it doesn't sit low in the water and handles very well. I would not try to carry a passenger with a full gear load though. Have not tried to paddle it but I am guessing the big tubes that allow me to carry a frame and lots of gear would make it harder to handle as a paddle boat.


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I'm leaning more towards the Star Slice. I think I'm going to wait and see how the redesign looks. NRS said it should be out early 2019


----------

